# Watery green diarrhea in dwarf nanny



## BugGal (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a about 2 year old dwarf nanny who has kidded 1 time 6 months ago. We wormed here with Ivermectin 1.87% last month. Yesterday I noticed that she wasn't eating and had very loose stool. Today I was able to see what was coming out and it was green stool the consistency of gelatinous water. She has lost a lot of weight and looks thin compared to just a few days ago. We looked at her inner eye lids and they were almost white. She at a little goat &  kid feed today (maybe 2 hand fulls). We are planning on taking her to the vet tomorrow, but I was hoping that y'all might have an idea of what we are dealing with.
Any ideas or suggestions are welcome 
TIA
Lisa
Aubrey, TX


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 28, 2018)

Follow-up wordings are necessary to take care of the problem based on the life cycle of the worm. Such workings should be based on decals using the McMasters method to judge efficacy. 

You vet will do a fecal, send you home with wormer, some vitamin injections, maybe some subcutaneous fluids, lots of instructions, and possibly an antibiotic.

Please follow the vet’s instructions carefully. Your goat is going downhill fast and it’s hard to get them on the road to recovery once they start showing signs of decline.

I’d also recommend some probiotics. Good bacteria in the gut is a huge help.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 28, 2018)

Typing at the same time as @Wehner Homestead  I agree with what she has said. 

Ask your vet about giving her redcell.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 28, 2018)

Wormings not wordings or workings like autocorrect is trying to tell me!


----------

